# Pretty sure Sartre had DP



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

I think they mentioned him in Feeling Unreal, although I can't remember since I read it a year ago. I just know there were a number of philosophers suspected of having DP... Either way, after watching this I'm convinced he was a fellow sufferer:


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Wow, he truly does sound depersonalized.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Actually cool and interesting tho


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

That "hell is other people" book had a pretty detached/surreal perspective, but I thought it was relatable

Camus seems to have had it too, and maybs Kafka and Orwell


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

derrrr said:


> I wonder if Descartes had it.


no question


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Billy D.P. said:


> I think they mentioned him in Feeling Unreal, although I can't remember since I read it a year ago. I just know there were a number of philosophers suspected of having DP... Either way, after watching this I'm convinced he was a fellow sufferer:


Im almost sure this is the guy who referred to the way he thought, felt and saw the world as "THE FILTH"

100% a Depersonalization sufferer!!!

Fascinating video!


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Surfer Rosa said:


> no question


Yep. I see no way Descartes didn't have DP. His writings are the epitome of mind-body detachment. His arrival at "I think therefore I am" was essentially the realization that the only thing he could verify as actually real was the fact he had a thought process and mind.

I think because of the nature of their interests most philosophers live inside their own heads more than the general population, which lends itself to DP characteristics. I'd be fascinating to see how many really flirted with the painful DP we all have though...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dp sufferers in a way ARE all philosophers...We all tend to have a deeper insight into ourselves and the world and even the universe around us...

How often as a DP sufferer have you though to yourself that you have unlocked the key to a whole new way of observing and understanding EVERYTHING...In a way that cant be explained to others because you can barely comprehend it yourself...

People take copious amounts of drugs to experience this...

The problem with us DP sufferers is that as anxious people we like to be in control and that includes being in control of our thinking...So when our thinking starts to wander into stranger more obscure areas than usual we feel like we are losing control mentally and basically are starting to go crazy...As a result we panic and hence the fear erupts inside our bodies and in particular our minds....We start to believe that thinking in such a way is the thinking style of an insane person...

Philosophers in my opinion are DP sufferers who lack the fear element....They are existential thinkers without the anxiety thrown in....They can allow their minds to wander and explore without fearing they wont find a way back no matter how inwardly deep they go.....To them their inner mind is a wondrous place NOT a frightening one...

Thats my Philosophy on the Philosophy of DP LOL 

Trigger alert!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Now if you told what I just wrote above to a lay person imagine the look you would get in return...They wouldnt understand a single thing you were talking about...

BUT i bet everyone of you who read it and is a DP sufferer knows exactly what Im talking about...

Because as DP sufferers we think constantly outside the box at a higher level to the average human being...

The reason we do is because we are all smarter than the average bear....

There is no such thing as a dumb DP sufferer...In fact we are all extremely intelligent...Dumb people dont get anxious because they simply cant comprehend deep meaningful stuff and basically dont care about it anyway....They just toddle through life without a care in the world...Life can crumble around them and they dont bat an eyelid....We on the other hand need to constantly fix broken situations and be in constant control otherwise we start to feel extremely uncomfortable...

Maybe its time for us all to let go and more so let our minds wander....

The blank mind sufferers reading this are like yeah if I could even experience a thought in the first place LOL


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> How often as a DP sufferer have you though to yourself that you have unlocked the key to a whole new way of observing and understanding EVERYTHING...In a way that cant be explained to others because you can barely comprehend it yourself...


Man, if I only had a nickel every time I did this...

I've always had a problem with what I term "If only-then" thinking. For example, "If only I were more famous then I'd get the love I deserve." Or, "If only I moved to this location then I'd finally feel free inside." I've always felt just on the verge of discovering something new about myself or the universe that I felt would finally unlock my inner potential as a person and allow me to see the world for how it truly exists. I remember just last year around this same time I was rifling through physics books thinking I was on the verge of something big, something that would change my view of the world forever. Two months later I had a breakdown.

I've since learned the importance of the mind-body connection, that when you are in touch with your body you are more at peace inside your mind. I also learned, through therapy, that "If only-then" thinking is a sign of shame and lack of self worth I learned as a child.

It's funny how life works sometimes: Whenever you think you're really close to something you're often further than you think, and whenever you think you're far away what you're looking for is just right around the corner.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Not to be flippant but I had no idea he was so googly-eyed. I suppose it's not difficult to experience or envision alternate realities with that degree of strabismus from a visual standpoint alone, lol. Anyway, a great philosopher nonetheless. I always thought it was natural for philosophers (especially those who delve into existential issues) to engage in some form of dissociation, willingly or otherwise. In any case, I strongly agree with both eddy and Billy. My own breakdown came after years of fantasizing about alternate life situations, but also life after death, reincarnation, and other related topics. I became obsessed, and wasn't living in the moment or present situation at all. Unfortunately, this is still largely true. I have lived in my daydreams for as long as I can remember.


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

Chicane said:


> Not to be flippant but I had no idea he was so googly-eyed. I suppose it's not difficult to experience or envision alternate realities with that degree of strabismus from a visual standpoint alone, lol. Anyway, a great philosopher nonetheless. I always thought it was natural for philosophers (especially those who delve into existential issues) to engage in some form of dissociation, willingly or otherwise. In any case, I strongly agree with both eddy and Billy. My own breakdown came after years of fantasizing about alternate life situations, but also life after death, reincarnation, and other related topics. I became obsessed, and wasn't living in the moment or present situation at all. Unfortunately, this is still largely true. I have lived in my daydreams for as long as I can remember.


Same, same. I wish I was never "gifted" such an ability as philosophizing. When you're touching on mortality and old age when you're eight years old...THAT's a nice hand to be playing, mentally, haha.


----------

